# hello



## chopkins (Oct 23, 2010)

I have raised hundreds of diff. Kinds of pets. Wild and tame.right now I have molly the hairless rat that I bought for a pet and lo and behold she just popped out ten babies!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome.I missed this post some how.Would love to see some pics of your baby rats.


----------



## themousemummy (Oct 4, 2010)

hello and welcome! my last name is also Hopkins! i love meeting people with the same last name as me as there arent many people with that last name!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

oh I read that as chop as in lamb chop plus kins,chopkins rather than c hopkins :lol:


----------



## themousemummy (Oct 4, 2010)

lol you could be right, maybe im wrong? hehehehehe how embarrassing would that be!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum


----------

